# hcg can 10,000 be mixed with 5ml bac w



## tommo1971 (Jul 9, 2011)

hi guys i have 10.000 iu of hcg but only 5ml vials can i use 5ml of water mixed and adjust injection acordingly or does it need to be mixed with 10ml of water please help many thanks guys


----------



## Dannie (Jul 9, 2011)

10ml? Are you mad? 

Pharma grade comes with 1ml of water. 
TBH you can even use 0.5ml


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 9, 2011)

I like to make it up 5000 iu in 2 ml.  That comes out to 0.1 ml per 250 iu.  That's the dose I like to use EOD or ETD. If I have a 10000 iu vial I would use 4 ml. I would also use sterile saline 0.9%.  It keeps the protein stable longer.  Also in the future I would not purchase 10000 iu.  I would get the 5000 iu vial b/c it goes bad to fast to use the 10000 iu size unless you do like 500 iu EOD.  It lasts for 4-5 weeks in the refrigerator.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2011)

Mix it however you want. less solvent/water is fine.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 9, 2011)

As long as you know what you're dosing, it doesn't matter how u mix it.


----------

